# 2007 LE's - worth it??



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm thinking about picking up a box of 2007 LE's to celebrate my daughter's birth year. I have no experience with LE's at all but there seems to be some debate if they are worth the premium. What do you guys think??


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

I've enjoyed the '07 RE's more than the LE's, but YMMV.

What box are you looking at, because some have been better than others as well.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

ResIpsa said:


> I've enjoyed the '07 RE's more than the LE's, but YMMV.
> 
> What box are you looking at, because some have been better than others as well.


I was leaning towards the RyJ Escudos, but really only because I have no RyJ boxes. It seems the LE's are more readily available than the RE's but maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I preferred the Regalos or the Ingenios.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I would go for it, sounds like a good thought. I wish I was smokin when my daughters where born, would have been something to light one up when they marry.:tu


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> I would go for it, sounds like a good thought. I wish I was smokin when my daughters where born, would have been something to light one up when they marry.:tu


That's my plan. Smoke one per year on her birthday, saving the last one for her wedding unless she gets married at younger than 25, in which case I'll have some extras. I'm a little late in the game since I already missed her first birthday, but I can always smoke one off the truck!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am actually planning on doing the same but with 06s for my son and 08s for my upcoming daughter. Another thought (which was not originally mine but another member's) would be to get a box with a box code of the same month and year, whether they are LEs, REs or regular production.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

romwarrior said:


> I was leaning towards the RyJ Escudos, but really only because I have no RyJ boxes. It seems the LE's are more readily available than the RE's but maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.


I love the Escudos, I'm pretty partial to RyJ in general. The Ingenios are great too.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

The Trini Ingenios are worth every penny IMO. A great celebration cigar IMO as far as the 07 LE's go.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, I've talked to a couple of my vendors about boxes with matching month/years but one didn't have any, and the other had only two but neither were very enticing. That is what drove me the way of the LE. I would totally do that if I could find a decent box with the proper code (even regular production). I was even trying to do that for my wedding as well, but that was in 2005 and is even harder to find.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

The HdM 07 LE is a great smoke and not too expensive. I'm picking up a box to keep and have to celebrate each year on my wife and I's wedding anniversary.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I personally like all the 07 LEs, tho the Ingenios is my favorite.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

BengalMan said:


> The HdM 07 LE is a great smoke and not too expensive.


:tpd:

Seriously, the first one I had blew my mind away. I since got half a box in a split, and have since ordered another box. Very tasty smokes.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

romwarrior said:


> That's my plan. Smoke one per year on her birthday, saving the last one for her wedding unless she gets married at younger than 25, in which case I'll have some extras. I'm a little late in the game since I already missed her first birthday, but I can always smoke one off the truck!


Sounds like a good plan to me lol... Nothing wrong with celebrating a little late!:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Had an Ingenios today, my first. 

It really left me impressed -- high quality tobacco, terrific roasted nuts flavors with a sweetness that built through the smoke. This has the makings of a classic!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

The RyJ Escudos did nothing for me. A burn and construction comparable to premium NCs but the flavor profile was uninteresting. Not worth the premium...not fresh anyway.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I was thinking, "oh what a perfect idea". That way you will always hate your child for making you waste one day each year on an _*EL*_, :r
Seriously, these things suck,:r
No, you're not taking me seriously:r
But I'm being serious.

REALLY? The seriously overpriced Ingenios are THAT good, huh? _*All that *_money for a piddly 12 in a box?
Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> REALLY? The seriously overpriced Ingenios are THAT good, huh? _*All that *_money for a piddly 12 in a box?
> Hmmmmmmm.


Yep IMO they sure are.:ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Damn...that mooch didn't TAKE.
Must come up with another strategy.
haha, I kid. Yes, you were pretty graphic in your summation of how good they were, I was quite intrigued about it, since yours is hardly the first rave I have read on em, but most of the other raves had vested interests in selling more Ingenios. Yours might be the first honest assessment I've read. BUT, still to costly for me.

However, early results like this could mean they will be show-stoppers in 3-4 years. You never hear good reviews of these things early on.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

:r I would offer but I only picked up a couple and they are gone. If I pick up a full box in the future I'll come back around with the cart



One Lonely Smoker said:


> Damn...that mooch didn't TAKE.
> Must come up with another strategy.
> haha, I kid. Yes, you were pretty graphic in your summation of how good they were, I was quite intrigued about it, since yours is hardly the first rave I have read on em, but most of the other raves had vested interests in selling more Ingenios. Yours might be the first honest assessment I've read. BUT, still to costly for me.
> 
> However, early results like this could mean they will be show-stoppers in 3-4 years. You never hear good reviews of these things early on.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> :r I would offer but I only picked up a couple and they are gone. If I pick up a full box in the future I'll come back around with the cart


Nah, I'm just effin with you. I used to think I was good at spotting a mooch, and I AM, but it has become clear that almost anything you say to a person properly inclined will get you free cigars. I told everybody who would listen how I hated maduro wrapper, and to think that Cohiba had lowered themselves to such a trendy thing, and I MEANT IT. But people came out of nowhere to offer me Cohiba Maduros. So I got to thinking, if the economy goes too far south, I could make quite a living as a mooch. My apologies to any botls who thought they have fallen victim to a mooching, that was not my intention, and anything you sent was accepted as the polite thing to do. San Dimas High School Football rules.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Damn...that mooch didn't TAKE.
> Must come up with another strategy.
> haha, I kid. Yes, you were pretty graphic in your summation of how good they were, I was quite intrigued about it, since yours is hardly the first rave I have read on em, but most of the other raves had vested interests in selling more Ingenios. Yours might be the first honest assessment I've read. BUT, still to costly for me.
> 
> However, early results like this could mean they will be show-stoppers in 3-4 years. You never hear good reviews of these things early on.


My impression of the Ingenios was that it was a really good smoke, it reminded me of nuts and cinnamon. And don't worry, I only ever owned two so I don't have any to sell, tho I recently ordered a box.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

i am very happy with the regalos, and i also think they are going to get a lot better with time.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

cryinlicks said:


> i am very happy with the regalos, and i also think they are going to get a lot better with time.


I also like the Regalos right now and believe it will grow with age.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

cryinlicks said:


> i am very happy with the regalos, and i also think they are going to get a lot better with time.


HAHA, not taking the bait this time, CL, hehe. I know you're thinking 'wtf is he talking about'. I think it was you that I went off on you saying "how do you KNOW they will get better with time." in some other post. I was mad about my Bolivars, I guess, but in reality, I think I was mad that they were not smoking well (mid 05s). But what they WERE was strong, strong. So if you believe MRN when he says that pleasant flavors are continuously being generated, perhaps they are about to get really good. They'd better.
Thread jack city.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I decided that even though they MAY not be worth it (although they are to plenty of people), they are special enough, are a good marca, and have the year on it. That in and of themselves will make them special to me throughout the years. Couple that with the fact that you can get these on sale and I now have two boxes on Ingenios on their way to me. Of course that's only 12 to a box, but I got 24 years of smoking ahead of me. Man, this hobby sure teaches you patience, huh?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

They are pretty good, but as expected quite expensive.

If this is a celebration cigar to her birth year (congrat's). I go for a 50 cab of a cigar that is stamped on her month and birth year. It would be much cooler to have them both than just some year. How wonderful would an aged box of 50 Lusi's be!!!


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> They are pretty good, but as expected quite expensive.
> 
> If this is a celebration cigar to her birth year (congrat's). I go for a 50 cab of a cigar that is stamped on her month and birth year. It would be much cooler to have them both than just some year. How wonderful would an aged box of 50 Lusi's be!!!


Believe me, this was my first plan of attack. Unfortunately I am no so rich in sources as some, so my (few) sources were unable to find a decent box with the proper date. They had a couple, but nothing exciting.


----------

